# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.0 - HTC Rhyme, Desire X Dual and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG v1.4.0 - HTC Rhyme, Desire X Dual and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.0 is out!  *Added support for:*
Pantech UM150VW, HTC Desire X Dual, Rhyme and Huawei E303s-1  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.4.0 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Pantech UM150VW* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *HTC Desire X Dual (T329W)* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair IMEI (A/B), - *HTC Desire X Dual (T329W)* - Repair CID, Read Codes (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *HTC Rhyme (PI46100)* - added Dead Boot Repair, Repair IMEI, Repair CID, - *HTC Rhyme (PI46100)* - Read Codes - all via USB cable and small TP.
- *Huawei E303s-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Added support for new Сore ID (104200E1) for MSM8260 CPU.**Added support for new Сore ID (200720E1) for MSM6800 CPU.**All pinouts and Repair procedures are described in Software manuals ("Help" button in the Software).*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

